# [REQ] Looking for Odin flashable I9505G stock ROM (Google Edition)



## ack154 (May 1, 2012)

Hey everyone... I'm trying to find a system dump of the Google Edition S4 stock ROM. I have a Google Edition myself but super long story short, I'm now running the "leaked" 4.3 ROM and would like to go back to stock. I'd like to get back to stock and start over.


----------



## LordGeek (Aug 5, 2011)

I would think with the Google Edition, you should be able to recovery it via Kies. Have you tried that option ?

Posted by LordGeek via his Samsung GALAXY S®4 using Tapatalk.


----------



## klquicksall (Nov 25, 2011)

Well complete stock, you will need to flash back the stock recovery and lock the bootloader. Then use odin to flash the stock oem image. Right now its so new it might be hard to do that. Id suggest go to xda and flash the stock rooted. Its goin gb to be the best bet right now.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## ThugEsquire (Oct 11, 2011)

ack154 said:


> Hey everyone... I'm trying to find a system dump of the Google Edition S4 stock ROM. I have a Google Edition myself but super long story short, I'm now running the "leaked" 4.3 ROM and would like to go back to stock. I'd like to get back to stock and start over.


This is the 4.3 leak--not exactly the 4.2.2 stock, but close: https://plus.google.com/114244514294046200599/posts/TQfBMrZFzTK


----------



## taney (Mar 4, 2012)

ack154 said:


> Hey everyone... I'm trying to find a system dump of the Google Edition S4 stock ROM. I have a Google Edition myself but super long story short, I'm now running the "leaked" 4.3 ROM and would like to go back to stock. I'd like to get back to stock and start over.


I can give you the Heimdall dump of stock 4.2.2 rooted if you want. I did what you did and reverted back to 4.2.2 stock with root.


----------



## pic2022 (Aug 9, 2013)

Can you also send me the 4.2.2 stock please? I am in the same boat as Average Android and I lost my backup.


----------

